# Holder for my wine stoppers



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Needed something to hold my stoppers and here is what I made. It will hold 24 stoppers. Not sure why I need that many, but have a feeling I will fill it up. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's really nice!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I like that.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice.:cheers:


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

I like it too. did you make the tops on the stoppers as well?


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, I made all the stoppers.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I like it!!! Nice work.

I may 'borrow' this for a friends Christmas gift.


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

JS Fog said:


> Yes, I made all the stoppers.


More kudos to you for the stoppers.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Is it on a lazy Susan ?


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

No. I just turned a flat base, but that would be a great idea if I make another.


----------

